# Mad For Opera



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I don't know if anyone has come across this guys postings before, but surely he is as mad (and bad) about opera... and singing... as anyone I have come across before:











:lol:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I love the Nozze duet every time I see it - especially the way he shrieks and lets go of the steering wheel when she sings: "l'età":lol:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Good one. :lol:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

The scariest thing is to think that this guy is really driving out there


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I don't know if anyone has come across this guys postings before, but surely he is as mad (and bad) about opera... and singing... as anyone I have come across before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the nozze too...I can't identify the language though.

Martin


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Yikes! No wonder this dude partially hides behind those huge glasses!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I love the nozze too...I can't identify the language though.
> 
> Martin


Eerm... the original Italian. His accent is not that unintelligible and hers is good.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Eerm... the original Italian. His accent is not that unintelligible and hers is good.


She's singing Italian, to be sure. Him, I'm not so sure about  "la sposa novella" becomes "luh sposuh lovella" :lol:


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Speaking of mad; guard your ears!


----------

